

OSS Java for iOS/Android etc. hits 1.0 claims faster than native performance - vprise
http://www.codenameone.com/3/post/2013/01/with-100000-sdk-downloads-mobile-development-platform-codename-one-comes-out-of-beta-with-10-launch.html

======
brainites
I am in love with the speed. Building an app and the testing shows speed I
didn't think I will achieve. I was thinking of writing some performance
enhancing codes but I've dumped that idea since it is not necessary. Wow!
Lightning speed performance.

------
fishyfishy
faster than native, really?

